

The music / business idea I haven't seen tried yet - Jgrubb
http://www.ignoredbydinosaurs.com/2013/10/music-business-idea-i-havent-seen-tried-yet

======
caruana
I think there needs to be a central repository ... itunes, soundcloud, spotify
that way these bands are easily discoverable. Everybody knows iTunes and are
willing to give apple their CC# but I'm not sure ppl would give a band's
website the CC#. Maybe I'm totally wrong, but it just seems to me that
decentralization wouldn't work well for selling music.

------
roderick3427
How do you feel about bandcamp? Wouldn't it solve the same pain points?

~~~
davidgerard
Presumably he's talking about a Bandcamp-like platform.

